# What-the...? This is actually funny xD



## maxum (Jul 12, 2012)

Haha you will laugh at this problem!
I will tell you the story version and the technical version.

Technical version:

I putted a dos game disc in my computer and gnome says that it is an audio disc. When I open the folder I saw 13 unreadable music tracks with the .wav extension. I use FreeBSD 8.2. I tried putting the same disc in another computer and it shows the files of the game.

Story version:

One day, a beastian called Maxum Neirreht wanted to play Warcraft II with his DosBox application. So he opened his drive, putted the disc in and closed its door. While the first console displayed no error messages about the acd0 device, Maxum typed *mount /cdrom* in the second console. He then went back to X and says "Uh-oh. What the **** is this?" He double-clicks on the CD icon and what does he sees? A directory of 13 audio file. He now says "God. I think I putted the wrong disk..." He goes back to the second console and types *umount /cdrom*. His computer, MAXIMUM212, answer by a "umount: unmount of /cdrom failed: Device busy". Max did not forget to close any programs using the acd0 device. He then types *umount -f /cdrom*. The CD gets out of the big black box and on it is written "WarCraft II: Tides Of Darkness". He throats, chuckles, and then puts the disc back in. While the computer is making CD-loading noises, he gets back to X, opens epiphany and types in the top bar the following text: forums.freebsd.org. He submits his problem and hopes it will end wonderfully and, at the same time, misses his WOW2 game...


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't think you will get much response this way. Keep it nice and clean, ok?


----------



## maxum (Jul 13, 2012)

The "Story version" is just to include some unneeded/non-pertinent information. Like the fact that the data CD is a WarCraft II CD changes absolutely nothing. And your rule page gets me to a "Website blocked by netgear" page.
Can you please post them here while removing any "Illegal/cursed" words, like "ha*k" or something.

Edit: we just granted me the access.
Oh and by the way, I do not know about proper english, I speak french. Please, pardon me.


----------



## Savagedlight (Jul 15, 2012)

I've read this thread three times, and have yet to figure out what OP wants help with.


----------



## rdlfree (Jul 15, 2012)

odd? Just delete... rinse.... and repeat until it is sensible.


----------



## toddnni (Jul 15, 2012)

Warcraft 2 cd music tracks are burned on the cd like regular audio tracks. So there are two kinds of things to mount. I don't know if FreeBSD supports mounting of audio tracks.


----------

